# Extreme Indoor Motorcycle Racing



## ND_RC (Jan 6, 2005)

Anybody else go to these last night? http://www.bismarckciviccenter.com/news/viewArticle.asp?ID=52

I had a blast and one of the best seats.  My buddy and I flagged at the waterfall section. We will be there again today.

The guys with the 4X4 atvs did the best and won. Any of you guys with 4X4 atv's should slap some Nodak Outdoors decals on your atvs and check it out.


----------

